# amuleweb & amule 2.0.0 rc5

## vdracula

Even if I use the USE="remote stats" I don´t get the amuleweb programm....

what to do?

----------

## d0lby

I have exactly the same problem - looking nor for a solution....

Posted this in the amule forums - http://www.amule.org/amule/thread.php?sid=&postid=16231#post16231Last edited by d0lby on Sat Aug 07, 2004 5:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yoda_Oz

what is amuleweb?

----------

## d0lby

It's the server for the web interface to amule - like what emule has...

----------

## Yoda_Oz

oh... i couldnt even get that working in windows...

----------

## gnuageux

I like amule and when I search it returns a ton of whatever it is that im looking for. But the transfers and what not really blow, do you guys run into this? (Its not the connection here as we have ample bandwidth)

----------

## Yoda_Oz

yeah, i find that im uploading more than im downloading most of the time...

----------

## GhePeU

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=59672

----------

## d0lby

Thanks GhePeU! - great work btw!

 *gnuageux wrote:*   

> I like amule and when I search it returns a ton of whatever it is that im looking for. But the transfers and what not really blow, do you guys run into this? (Its not the connection here as we have ample bandwidth)

 

Nope - full speed most of the time - 100KB/s....

 *Yoda_Oz wrote:*   

> yeah, i find that im uploading more than im downloading most of the time...

 

Well naturally with p2p networks - you'll mostly upload more than download otherwise it wouldn't work! Esp. if you're downloading something very popular that's just been released! Dont' worry about it - I usually up at 100, down at 30~100 depending on that it is I'm downloading... P2P is a very interesting creature....  :Very Happy: 

----------

